# This is a bit cheeky but...



## krela (Oct 10, 2012)

Those of you who know me reasonably well know these 2 things, 1) I love cats, and 2) my best friend died around this time last year and she was a crazy cat lady. Well in her memory I'm doing a fire walk to raise money for Cats Protection at the end of November, and if any of you fancy sponsoring me to burn my feet it would be appreciated by me and all the kitties and you can do so here:

http://www.justgiving.com/TarasFirewalk

Thanks.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 10, 2012)

A massive pat on the back for doing this mate, I know I wouldn't have the guts to walk over hot coals!!!

I will make sure a donation is sent over on payday


----------



## krela (Oct 10, 2012)

If there's one thing Tara's death taught me it's that life is too short to be scared of stuff. If other people can do it then so can I.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 10, 2012)

Done......


----------



## King Al (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent in a few quids, good luck!


----------



## smiler (Oct 10, 2012)

Can I donate a couple of gallons of petrol? NO!!! Fecken Chicken--- What the hell, I love cats so I'll send you a few quid, Happy Toasting.
K


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 10, 2012)

Dont forget to stop half way to get us some good photos


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 10, 2012)

Great cause, donation sent


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 11, 2012)

Bumpity Bump.


----------



## scribble (Oct 11, 2012)

Done. Oddly enough that's exactly what we're trying to train the new kitten NOT to do.


----------



## krela (Oct 11, 2012)

scribble said:


> Done. Oddly enough that's exactly what we're trying to train the new kitten NOT to do.



Oh don't. Kirsty's kitten stepped on her (just turned off) hob earlier in the year and had a bandage on his paw for a few weeks. Dumb kitties!

Thanks for the donation.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 11, 2012)

Done just don't burn your feet.


----------



## krela (Oct 25, 2012)

Bumping this cos lots of people get paid today. All donations gratefully accepted!


----------



## krela (Oct 31, 2012)

Another naughty bump!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 4, 2012)

Only a few weeks to go, are you scared yet?


----------



## krela (Nov 4, 2012)

Not particularly, it'll be fine I'm sure! (I hope). I'm already thinking about what to do next year.


----------



## Pen15 (Nov 4, 2012)

Great cause !! I love cats too 

All sorted


----------



## krela (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't get paid until the end of this month. I will put my donation in then hun x If that's ok.
I am a massive cat lover (only have the one for fear of turning into a Cat Lady.

Good luck with the fire walk hun. Have lots of medicinal alcohol ready at the other end


----------



## krela (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks hun, I'll bump this again towards next payday.


----------



## krela (Nov 22, 2012)

Only one week to go until I walk over hot coals to raise money for cat protection and I'm starting to get a bit nervous, although if the weather stays like this there wont be much fire to walk over!

We're still £62.50 short of our fundraising target so any donations will be greatly appreciated!

More details here: http://www.justgiving.com/TarasFirewalk


----------



## Captain-Slow (Dec 12, 2012)

So how did the fire walk go, and did you hit your set target for the Kitties?


----------



## krela (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh yes, it's all on Facebook! It went really well and yes we beat our fundraising target making £550 + gift aid (around £700 in total) in the end. Thank you all for your kind donations.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 12, 2012)

That is AWESOME! Hats off to ya for doing it!


----------



## krela (Dec 12, 2012)

The funny thing is it was about -3C when we did it and the cold concrete was way worse than the fire!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 12, 2012)

Well done


----------



## night crawler (Dec 12, 2012)

Now that is what you call walking on hot coals. Well done.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Dec 12, 2012)

Well done  Not a cat person myself but I do agree with raising money & awareness for animal rescue centres

CS.


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 13, 2012)

Glad it went well and you excelled your targets. Well done


----------

